# Favorite caliber



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

scottjes000

I moved your thread to the moderators form for inspection by all moderators. I'm sorry to have to do this, and please feel free to start your favorite caliber poll over. It will go better this time.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

why


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A fellow was bragging about violating the law, and when confronted with it was very disrespectful to other posters. 
There are enough people trying to make hunters look bad, we don't need any help. As a matter of fact this person may not have been a hunter, he may have been an animal rights person bragging about shooting mallard hens in the face out of season with his pellet rifle. Who knows, but he gone.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you Plainsman, that guy was being a jerk and doesn't deserve to be on this site. Thanks for getting rid of that crap that he was posting.


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

he called me a tree hugger    i am very saddend by this lol jk :lol: :lol: but how am i a tree hugger if a obey the law? :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We should all obey the law, and your not a tree hugger squirrel sniper 101, you're a good example of a sportsman.
Think about this: Is there really anyone dumb enough to say he disobeys the law, on the internet for everyone to read. I doubt it. Then what is the explanation. There is a distinct possibility that an animal rights person would come on here and attempt to appear as a red neck law breaking hunter. What better way to discredit hunters than get on an outdoor website like this and talk like the type of hunter that will turn the general public against us. There could be people this socially inept, but I suspect they don't have computers, or know how to run one.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

well, obviously they do if he was on this site.

it makes sense if he was an animalrights person. I don't see what their problem is.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Your right, I was thinking in the context of hunters only. Your right though, animal rights activists doing something like this to make hunters look bad would also be socially inept. I stand corrected.

This whole thing was negative so lets not reflect on it any longer.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey Plainsman, I gotta ask, is that you in that picture?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sure is.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hmm, I didn't imagine you with a beard for some reason, lol.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It was my hometowns centennial. No beard since our state centennial in 1989, so you imagined correct.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lol, ok.


----------

